# My First 65 Gallon Tank



## Jordin (Sep 14, 2011)

This is my first 65 Gallon Tank. I'm very new to the hobby and loved the planted look so here is my attempt... It is just over 3 months old. I'll update with what all the plants are but I wanted to post the picture for now.

I've got two 36" T8 30Watt Bulbs for this tank and am only using Flourish. Any tips/advice/comments are welcome!


----------

